# bike problem



## yaabaa (2. Oktober 2008)

hallo leute, 

ich habe in letzter zeit voll das problem mit meinem bike 

ich habe mir in den sommerferien ein yaabaa 499 neu** gekauft

ich bin nur ein wenig *am boden* rumgefahren, habe das springen auf dem hinterreifen und weehles probiert

jetz nach 2 wochen fahren ist

- forne der schlauch platt ( nicht so schlimm ) 

- forne in der felge ne 8 drin

- die felge hinten hat keine 8 dafür war in diesem mittelteil wo alle speichen hin führen ( kp wie das heißt ) spiel. der spiel ist so groß das ich den reifen mittlerweile 3-4 mm bewegen kann. ist das normal?

- hinten ist die bremse gerissen °_°! der stift ist irgendwie abgebrochen ( keine hydraulig bremse )

naja das wars eigendlich bis auf klein sachen wie griffe...
aber ist diese abnuzung normal??

wie gesagt, keine sprünge kein gar nichts, höchstens mal vom bürgerstein

da waren mir die 500 euro doch zu viel für 2 wochen spaß


----------



## Bike Lane (2. Oktober 2008)

das kann wohl nicht ganz stimmen, dass das alles durch ein bisschen rumfahren *am boden* passiert ist. da macht mein city bike ja noch krassere trialaktionen mit ---> einziges problem hierbei ist, dass der korb ab und zu mal runterfliegt.

schick das bike einfach da hin wo du es gekauft hast und schreib dem verkäufer einen brief dazu er soll dich anrufen sobald das bike bei ihm ist und dann wird er dir schon erklären können ob das normal ist, oder ob da bei dir etwas schief läuft. normal ist das auf alle fälle nicht, wobei ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass es eben nur beim am boden fahren passiert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yaabaa (2. Oktober 2008)

naja also ich kom ja aus bayern und wir sind nach pforzheim gefahren, und wie ich das mitbekommen hab hat er die bikes mit denen ich eine testfahrt gemacht hab am selben tag noch zusammen gebaut

also beim schlauch da war nen riss drin, vieleicht war er eingeklemmt °_°

wegen dem reifen, da war von anfang an spiel da, zuerst ganz wenig und mitlerweile ziehmlich viel

ich weiß ja nicht ob der ma vom trialmarkt die felgen selber einspeicht, vieleicht war das einfach nur ein kleiner fehler 

und das ne bremse gebrochen ist , ist mir noch nieee passiert



geht sowas unter der garantie??

wie gesagt, nur am boden

was soll ich den anderes machen wen ich noch nicht mal auf dem hinterreifen springen kann


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (2. Oktober 2008)

Das mit dem 8er ist nicht so außergewöhnlich und auch nicht schlimm.

Die Speichen setzen sich bei einem neu eingespeichten Rad. 
Je nach dem wie gut das Einspeichen gemacht wurde mehr oder weniger. Die dann ungleich gespannte Speichen sind die Ursache für den 8er.
Den kann man leicht rauszentrieren (lassen wenn man es nicht selbst kann).

Das Spiel in der Hinterradnabe sollte nicht sein. Von wo hast Du das Rad?
Der Jan Göhrig (www.Trialmarkt.de) macht bei den günstigeren Rädern oft auf eigene Kosten vor der Auslieferung eine andere Nabe rein, wegen diesem Problem. Ich habe ungefähr 10 solche Yaabaa 499 im Einsatz und noch keine Probleme. Wobei die Kids noch keine Backwheel Hops machen.

Der abgebrochene Stift von der Bremse ist sehr sehr außergewöhnlich und es ist kaum vorstellbar, dass hier keine Gewalteinwirkung im Spiel war. Ich habe das noch nie erlebt. Irreparabel ist das natürlich nicht und teuer sollte es auch nicht sein. Bei diesem Problem und den 8ern kann Dir jedes Fahrradgeschäft helfen.


----------



## lightmetal (2. Oktober 2008)




----------



## yaabaa (2. Oktober 2008)

ja habs vom trialmarkt


*meinst du das mit dem spiel in der nabe wird teuer? teurer als ne neue felge??^^*


naja die bremse, hab mitlerweile schon nen neue gekauft, das kostet ja nicht die welt


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (2. Oktober 2008)

Ruf mal den Jan an und schildere ihm Dein Problem. Ich glaube nicht, dass es teuer wird. Aber sag ihm ehrlich wie es genau zu was kam, er hilft Dir in jedem Fall.

Bei vielen Naben kann sich die Verschraubung lösen. Du kannst das Rad mal rausbauen und schauen, ob sich da was gelockert hat und ggf. selbst nachziehen. Ist mir aktuell bei einer nagelneuen Shimano LX Nabe sogar passiert.


----------



## yaabaa (2. Oktober 2008)

okey werde das dan mal machen

ich denke über die 8 kan ich erts mal hnweg sehen, obwohls mich schon wurmt 

2 wochen fahren  

naja 

danke erst ma


----------



## HeavyMetal (2. Oktober 2008)

-also ein minimum an technischem verständnis solltest du dir beim betreiben dieser sportart schon zulegen (momentan scheint deins gegen null zu tendieren) sonst wirst du sehr schnell sehr arm werden.

-versuch bitte auch mal halbwegs die richtigen bezeichnungen für deine radteile in erfahrung zu bringen, denn es ist sehr schwer deinen ausführungen zu folgen, wenn es einmal felge, dann reifen, dann rad oder sonstwas heißt. 

-über nen platten solltest du nichtmal nachdenken, geschweigedenn es als problem bezeichnen, das wird dir noch oft genug passieren, mit etwas glück auch mal mehrfach am tag, das is ne sache von max. 5 minuten.

-kauf dir nen spooky und lern zentrieren, denn das mit der 8 wird dir auch noch einige male begegnen.
dass die nabe spiel hat, ist allerdings nicht so günstig, kannsts ja mal mit festziehen versuchen, bevor du es gleich als kaputt bezeichnest.

ach und das teil von dem du ab und an mal runterhüpfst, heißt bordstein oder vielleicht mal bürgersteig, aber in keinem fall bürgerstein


----------



## Bike Lane (3. Oktober 2008)

Bei der Nabe würde ich in deinem Fall am besten gar nichts machen, da es in diesem Preis/Leistungssegment fast immer Konus gelagerte Naben sind. Diese werden schnell mal kaputt wenn du sie zu fest anziehst. Am besten den Platten selber reparieren, den Rest solltest du beim Jan (trialmarkt) machen lassen. Es gibt auch sehr hilfreiche Lektüre (Bücher) für Anfänger beim Schrauben wie z. B. das Big Blue Book Of Bike Repair von Park Tool. Google einfach mal danach, denn da stehen einfache Sachen für den Laien (Otto-Normal-Verbraucher) anschaulich erklärt drinne.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. Oktober 2008)

Ein Reifen ist Ã¼brigens nur das.

FÃ¼r das allgemeine VerstÃ¤ndnis, wenn Du ein Problem zu den runden Dingern an deinem Fahrrad hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (3. Oktober 2008)

sowas wollt ich sehn
immer wenn ich narbe hör krich ich sooo nen hals


----------



## MSC-Trialer (3. Oktober 2008)

yaabaa schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> 
> ich habe in letzter zeit voll das problem mit meinem bike
> 
> ...



Wie alt bist du noch mal?

Ich glaube jeder macht mal einen Rechtschreibfehler aber *forne* mit *f*... alter Schwede. Und dein größter Fehler war einfach mal das du dir das Yabaa geholt hast. Du musst doch langsam merken das an dem Teil nur Billigteile verbaut sind. Man sagt immer die günstigen Bike sind was für Anfänger . Das schlimme ist das an solchen Bikes nur Billigteile verbaut sind, die dem Anfänger mehr Frust als Spaß am Sport bereiten.


----------



## Robma (3. Oktober 2008)

die nabe hat an der kasette (die zahnräder hinten) eine kleine mutter, die du handfest anziehen musst. steht diese zu weit draußen, hast du spiel

mfg, rob


----------



## ahlberg (3. Oktober 2008)

HeavyMetal schrieb:


> -also ein minimum an technischem verständnis solltest du dir beim betreiben dieser sportart schon zulegen (momentan scheint deins gegen null zu tendieren) sonst wirst du sehr schnell sehr arm werden.
> 
> -versuch bitte auch mal halbwegs die richtigen bezeichnungen für deine radteile in erfahrung zu bringen, denn es ist sehr schwer deinen ausführungen zu folgen, wenn es einmal felge, dann reifen, dann rad oder sonstwas heißt.
> 
> ...



&

 -deutsch lernen


----------



## Raimund-Aut (3. Oktober 2008)

Falls es dir zu viel Aufwand ist, das Rad zurück zum Trialmarkt zu schicken, solltest du einfach irgendeinen Bikeshop aufsuchen. Wenn die hintere Nabe eine Konusnabe ist (sehr wahrscheinlich), sollte jeder halbwegs normale Fahrradmechaniker das Spiel beseitigen können. Dasselbe gilt für die Acht. 
Du solltest auf keinen Fall mit dem Spiel in der Hinterradnabe weiterfahren, sonst wird sie nämlich wirklich sehr schnell kaputt (falls sie es nicht eh schon ist)

Es kann schon mal passieren, dass sich nach zwei Wochen bei einem Neurad diverse Schrauben lösen oder Speichen locker werden. Darum sollte man sein Rad vor allem am Anfang regelmäßig kontrollieren. Man kann viele Defekte verhindern, indem man lockere Verschraubungen rechtzeitig festzieht. Wenn man aber mit dem lockeren Zeug weiterfährt ist schnell alles im A_rsch.

Die verschiedenen Schrauben am Rad gehören unterschiedlich fest angezogen, lass da lieber mal den Fachmann ran. Du kannst dir ja einmal zeigen lassen, was du wie fest anziehen darfst. 

*Und gib dir mehr Mühe bei deinen Beiträgen (Deutsch), sonst komm ich ins Irrenhaus und du bist schuld.*

Unt gip tir mer Müe pei teinen Peitregen, sonsd kom ich ins Irenhaus und tu pist schult.

edit: Hab grad beim Trialmarkt nachgesehen, es sind Konusnaben = Also ab zum Fahrradmechaniker!


----------



## 525Rainer (3. Oktober 2008)

und füll mal dein öffentliches profil auf. da gibts interessierte besucher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yaabaa (3. Oktober 2008)

ihr müsst hier nicht reinschreiben!

wen ihr euch über mein deutsch lustig macht bringt das mich nicht weiter!




mitlerweile hab ich auch gemerkt das das nen billig teil ist!

aber woher soll ich das wissen als leihe sehen die bikes doch für mich fast gleich aus


----------



## tha_joe (3. Oktober 2008)

Tja, jetzt hast du das Bike und musst damit klarkommen...
1) Als Leihe (korrekt Laie --> jemand ohne Fachkenntnisse, das Gegenteil von Profi) solltest du bevor du etwas kaufst ausführliche Recherchen machen, was gut ist und was nicht. Jeder hier im Forum hätte dir von yaabaa abgeraten. Aber gut, das ist jetzt zu spät.

2) Bring die Kiste in einen Radladen deiner Wahl und lass die wichtigsten Sachen machen.

3) Lern Schrauben for god´s sake! Es gibt keine Trialer der nicht an seinem Rad schrauben kann! Erstens ist das notwendig, weil sich permanent irgendwelche Teile lockern oder lösen. Und zweitens macht es ne Menge Spaß am Abend neben der Glotze das Bike ein bisschen zu pflegen oder zu verbessern. So Sachen wie ne kleine 8 zu reparieren oder mal den Inbus (Innensechskant) anzusetzen ist wirklich Standard.

In diesem Sinne gl & hf.....


----------



## Heizerer2000 (3. Oktober 2008)

@ Yaabaa
wenn du aus Bayern bist,dann bring dein Rad,oder schick es mir,dann machen wir das wieder,das es passt.Bin auch aus Bayern.
Die Kleinigkeiten bekommen wir in den Griff.
Gruss Peter


----------



## curry4king (3. Oktober 2008)

ich denke was deinem rad passiert ist ist normal
da du ja anscheinend nicht so die ahnung von fahrrädern hast denke ich mal das die flege deines bikes ein bisschen zu kurz gekommen ist...

ganz wichtig! Deine naben sind Konus gelagert und nicht industriegelagert
heisst: es sind kugeln drinne die auf einem konus laufen, also ist jegliches Spiel tötlich für diese dinger außerdem darfst du sie nie zu stramm anziehen.

Mein Tipp überhol dein bike selber dann lernst du wenigstens was und kannst es später auch selber beheben.

Sonst müsste ja schließlich jeder sein Bike 2 mal die Woche einschicken...

--> Wort zum Feiertag


----------



## yaabaa (3. Oktober 2008)

ja natürlich kan mans überholen

aber was ist dan wen ich mal von ner mauer runter fahre

dan bricht der rahmen


----------



## MSC-Trialer (3. Oktober 2008)

yaabaa schrieb:


> ja natürlich kan mans überholen
> 
> aber was ist dan wen ich mal von ner mauer runter fahre
> 
> dan bricht der rahmen



Alter du heulst hier nur rum. Du musst doch denken wir sind alle als Mechaniker auf die Welt gekommen. Wir haben mal genauso angefangen und hatten auch unser Probleme bzw. haben sie jetzt noch. Ich würde dir empfehlen dich einfach mal zu belesen und dir Fachwissen anzueignen ansonsten würde ich sagen, hör auf mit dem Sport und such dir was anderes wo weniger kaputt gehn kann, weil du noch haufen solcher Probleme haben wirst. Aber wenn ich dein Deutsch so sehe hast du mit Büchern nicht viel am Hut. Klar ist dieses Forum da um Fragen stellen zu können und Probleme beheben zu können aber Fragen wie man einen Reifen von der Felge bekommt find ich schwachsinnig, weil man dazu nur mal etwas logisch Denken muss.


----------



## yaabaa (3. Oktober 2008)

du xxxxxxxx! du kanst mich mal!!!!


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (3. Oktober 2008)

D: xD Ohh man!


----------



## Raimund-Aut (3. Oktober 2008)

Es naht das Ende eines kurzen aber intensiven Auftritts.


----------



## tha_joe (3. Oktober 2008)

Mann yaabaa, jetzt halt doch mal den Ball flach! Für pubertäre Flames ist hier nicht der richtige Platz. Und erwarte dir nicht, dass dieses Forum ein Allheilmittel für deine Radprobleme ist. Man muss sich tatsächlich manchmal selber anstrengen, und richtig was selber machen, ob du es glaubst oder nicht. Und wenn dir jemand sagt, du sollst selber etwas machen, dann kannst du entweder sagen "Du H****sohn, ich mach mir doch nicht selber die Finger dreckig, ich warte bis es jemand für mich macht!" oder du kannst das Projekt in Angriff nehmen, und dich einen Tag später darüber freuen, dass dein Bike wieder funktioniert. Meine Fresse, da kann ich nur noch den Kopf schütteln über so ein unreifes Verhalten....

In diesem Zusammenhang denke ich wäre ein Verweis auf die Ignorefunktion angebracht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (3. Oktober 2008)

yaabaa schrieb:


> du xxxxxxxx! du kanst mich mal!!!!




Du bist  ja sogar zu doof zum Beleidigen!! 

Ich rate dir DRINGEND dein Bike zu verschrotten, und die Ferien dafür zu verwenden dich etwas fortzubilden!! 
Mit Auftritten wie diesem hier, wirst du dich in deinem restlichen Leben IMMER blamieren! 

Grüße Jan


----------



## MSC-Trialer (3. Oktober 2008)

yaabaa schrieb:


> du xxxxxxxxx! du kanst mich mal!!!!



Krass... nur zwei Rechtschreibfehler is diesem Satz. 

Naja jetzt weiss ich ja welchen Wortschatz du normalerweise verwendest. Ist klar das du da bei normalen Wörtern so deine Probleme hast


----------



## lightmetal (3. Oktober 2008)

lightmetal schrieb:


>



...


----------



## Monty98 (3. Oktober 2008)

yaabaa schrieb:


> du xxxxxxxx! du kanst mich mal!!!!



jetzt heißts wohl sayonara...


----------



## 525Rainer (3. Oktober 2008)

nicht aufgeben! fördert den nachwuchs sonst wechselt er ins bmx lager!


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (3. Oktober 2008)

zu spät


----------



## curry4king (3. Oktober 2008)

haha sehr gut Tag gerettet


----------



## MSC-Trialer (3. Oktober 2008)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> zu spät




Wieso zitierst du mich denn falsch? Sorry ich habs übersehn


----------



## ahlberg (3. Oktober 2008)

köstlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcaPulco (3. Oktober 2008)

Is das geil!!!! Und ich dachte ich wär einfach nur schlecht, aber das... hammer!


----------



## bike-show.de (3. Oktober 2008)

yaabaa schrieb:


> du xxxxxxxxxx! du kanst mich mal!!!!



Cool. Kaum wird das Wetter schlechter, geht die Unterhaltung im Forum los. MSC Trialer bisher nur in einer Nebenrolle, aber das kann ja noch werden.

@yaabaa: Sag noch was zu 20" vs. 26" und Trial vs. BMX und das Ding läuft von selbst.

Hat einer Popcorn?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. Oktober 2008)

...macht die Moderation eigentlich so eine Art vorzeitigen Winterschlaf?


----------



## Eisbein (3. Oktober 2008)

so chips sind am start, bier steht auch schon gekühlt neben mir.

Ich warte auf den nächsten Auftritt von unserem neuen Superstar.
Keiner hat geschaft so oft in signaturen verlinkt zu werden. Echt klasse. 

Dafür mag ich dieses forum so sehr.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (3. Oktober 2008)

bike-show.de schrieb:


> Cool. Kaum wird das Wetter schlechter, geht die Unterhaltung im Forum los. MSC Trialer bisher nur in einer Nebenrolle, aber das kann ja noch werden.



Sorry, da muss ich dich enttäuschen. Wenn du nix anderes zu tun hast als aller 30 Sekunden ins Forum zu schauen, weil das Forum deine einzige Beschäftigung ist tut es mir leid.


----------



## tha_joe (3. Oktober 2008)

Durchatmen, jetzt gehen wir alle mal in den Cooldown! Keine Streitereien, der Winter wird noch hart genug....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubelnaldo (3. Oktober 2008)

Hilfe Leute!!!!
Ich hab auch ein Problem mit meinem Koxx Boxx! Nach 2 Wochen fahren waren die Reifen schon um 0,1mm abgenutzt!! Oh nein, was soll ich machen?? Bike wegschmeissen und neues kaufen? Besser is es, oder? 
herlich dieser Thread....


----------



## Rubelnaldo (3. Oktober 2008)

Und ich noch ein MEGA Problem!
Nach 400km war bei meinem Auto der Tank halb leer!!! Wie kann das sein? Hatte den doch grad erst aufgefüllt, dachte der bleibt immer voll! Soll ich den jetzt bei VW reklamieren??


----------



## tha_joe (3. Oktober 2008)

am besten wäre wohl ein neues Rat. aber ich hab dir nen spitzen tipp! Kauf nur neue Reifen, dan kannst du spahren.
Aber pas auf das es Reifne sind, die leicht zum wechseln gehen!!

 Leck mich fett, jetzt lass ich diesen Thread auch in 'Frieden' ruhen, meine Herren.


----------



## Rubelnaldo (3. Oktober 2008)

Spass muss sein, der Alltag is schon stressig genug!
Ich hab noch ein Problem: Immer wenn ich mich ausziehe, bin ich nackt!! Was nun??


----------



## *Sickboy* (3. Oktober 2008)

Oh dass is aber seer kras. scheint wol ein heufiges problem zu sein bei Vw. War bei meinem VW POLOch gehnauso ... kan es vileicht sein das wir nen loch im Tank haben und deswegen schbritt vehrlieren?

kan uns jemant helfen?!


----------



## *Sickboy* (3. Oktober 2008)

Jou, von meiner Seite aus ist jetzt auch gut!    ..........


----------



## Rubelnaldo (3. Oktober 2008)

*Sickboy* schrieb:


> Oh dass is aber seer kras. scheint wol ein heufiges problem zu sein bei Vw. War bei meinem VW POLOch gehnauso ... kan es vileicht sein das wir nen loch im Tank haben und deswegen schbritt vehrlieren?
> 
> kan uns jemant helfen?!



Geil, das Wortspiel mit dem POLOch is mir noch nie aufgefallen  das is geil!!


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (3. Oktober 2008)

Rubelnaldo schrieb:


> Hilfe Leute!!!!
> Ich hab auch ein Problem mit meinem Koxx Boxx! Nach 2 Wochen fahren waren die Reifen schon um 0,1mm abgenutzt!! Oh nein, was soll ich machen?? Bike wegschmeissen und neues kaufen? Besser is es, oder?
> herlich dieser Thread....




Bin mich grade so am kaputt lachen


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. Oktober 2008)

Abgerissene Bremsleitungen lassen sich mit Klebeband und einer Sicherheitsnadel wieder reparieren.

Vorsicht, klappt nur bei Hope Bremsen!


----------



## Eisbein (3. Oktober 2008)

@ sickboy, schbridd würde mir von der ausprache noch besser gefallen.

herlich hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike Lane (3. Oktober 2008)

*Bitte schließen!*


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (3. Oktober 2008)

Rubelnaldo schrieb:


> Hilfe Leute!!!!
> Ich hab auch ein Problem mit meinem Koxx Boxx! Nach 2 Wochen fahren waren die Reifen schon um 0,1mm abgenutzt!! Oh nein, was soll ich machen?? Bike wegschmeissen und neues kaufen? Besser is es, oder?
> herlich dieser Thread....



Das ist natürlich Dumm gelaufen Micha. Ich hab Dir gesagt kauf kein Rad ohne Sattel was fast so Teuer ist wie ein Auto, ne ne ne.
Ambesten bringste das zu mir ich Entsorge das für Dich.

Jetzt haste nichtmal mehr Kohle für Tanken oder Klamotten...Traurig
OMG, wo soll das noch hinführen? Leere Kühlschränke und kein Strom mehr um Dumme Beiträge ins Forum zusetzen?!


----------



## mr.mütze (4. Oktober 2008)

bringt eh nix hier


----------



## Der alte Sack (4. Oktober 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> ...... das er sich nun nicht so auskennt kann ja mal passieren, hat ja nicht jeder das verständniss für technik oder deutsch.



Tahn solde er ahber ins ein voruhm kehen wo aux kleischkesinde sinnt....


----------



## Hilldancer (4. Oktober 2008)

Der alte Sack schrieb:


> Tahn solde er ahber ins ein voruhm kehen wo aux kleischkesinde sinnt....





Au man, der hat gedauert bis ich den lesen/ verstehen konnte!!!


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (4. Oktober 2008)

Haha  Köstlich!!!!!!!!


----------



## DerandereJan (4. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt lasst doch bitte mal den Kaaba-Yaabaa in Ruhe! Das gibt sonst wieder so einen "hatteneschwereKindheit" Kandidaten! 


Grüße Jan


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (4. Oktober 2008)

man yabaa, ich piss mich weg ey^^


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (4. Oktober 2008)

thread 2008 !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (4. Oktober 2008)

Solche Threads sollte es ruhig öfters geben


----------



## curry4king (4. Oktober 2008)

nenn deinen neuen Account bitte Yabaa2


----------



## Robma (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke, hier sollte endlich ein Moderator einschreiten und das Thema schließen.

Sollte Yaabaa eine Strafe für seine Beleidigung bekommen, dann bitte ich hier gleich noch mehr Leute zu verwarnen.

Yaabaa, dein Kommentar hat hier nichts verloren und sowas muss bestraft werden. Aber ich kann dich verstehen, weil hier einige Leute immer kräftig klug*******n und sich über Unwissenheit lustig machen und man aufgrund Rechtschreibfehler verspottet wird. Mir persönlich zeigt dies, dass solche Leute über keinerlei Reife verfügen und Kommentare ablassen, die dem Gegenüber weder Respekt noch Toleranz zeigen.

Und sowas muss in einem öffentlichen Forum ebenso bestraft werden.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (4. Oktober 2008)

ohh man was haben wir denn da fuer einen xD 

Lass dem Jungen und uns doch den Spaß...

Und jaaaaa der Kommentar ist total sinnlos und ich habe keine Reife, sowie zeige keine Toleranz...


----------



## Motti (4. Oktober 2008)

yaabaa schrieb:


> du hurrensohn! du kanst mich mal!!!!




Kommt mal wieder runter. Ist ja voll daneben. 
Ich denke hier muss sich keiner über andere Leute lustig machen und es muss auch keiner beleidigend werden. 
(auch nicht wenns verschlüsselt geschrieben wird)


----------



## Rubelnaldo (4. Oktober 2008)

Robma schrieb:


> Ich denke, hier sollte endlich ein Moderator einschreiten und das Thema schließen.
> 
> Sollte Yaabaa eine Strafe für seine Beleidigung bekommen, dann bitte ich hier gleich noch mehr Leute zu verwarnen.
> 
> ...



seh ich nicht so!! Zeigt auch nicht dass andere keine Reife haben! Der Junge (Yaabaa) geht einfach nicht! Man muß sich nich wundern dass sich Leute über einen lächerlich machen wenn man für jeden Mist nen Thread öffnet, nur wirres Zeug schreibt und grammatikalisch unter Rütli-Schule Niveau ist, von der Beschimpfung mal ganz abgesehen!
Neuling hin oder her, sowas geht einfach nich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tha_joe (4. Oktober 2008)

Sehr reife Signatur Robma, nur so by the way.
Mein Gott, in einem Forum muss doch nicht nur Reife an den Tag gelegt werden, diskutieren wir hier die große Politik oder was? 
Ich fahre jetzt genau so lange wie yaabaa, und hatte auch ziemlich viele Anfängerfragen. Die meisten haben sich über die SuFu erledigt, den Rest sonstwo im Internet angelesen, ne dicke Werkzeugkiste daheim und das Bike mittlerweile schon 4 mal komplett auseinandergebaut, und die Technik beim gemeinsamen Fahren von anderen versucht abgeschaut. 
Das ist der normale Weg würde ich sagen, wie man sich diesem tollen Sport nähert. So arbeitet man sich in eine Materie ein.
Und wenn hier eben jemand ins Forum stolpert, kein einziges Mal die SuFu bemüht, für jeden noch so kleinen Furz einen eigenen Thread aufmacht, und trotz mehrfacher Aufforderung nicht einmal ein Mindestmaß an Rechtschreibung einhält, dann bekommt man einfach den Eindruck, dass die Fragen zwischen Tür und Angel dahingeschludert wurden, ohne sich die Mühe zu machen, sich ein ganz kleines bisschen anzustrengen. Und dann kommt eben, was in einem selbstregulierenden Forum passiert:
OWNAGE! 
Wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es heraus. Aber wer die Moralfahne hochhalten will, ab dafür. Ich finde, das Thema hat sich auf wundervolle Weise von selbst erledigt. My 2Cents, so long....


----------



## Bike Lane (4. Oktober 2008)

die moderatoren sind hier ja auch voll für den allerwertesten. der eine fühlt sich anscheinend nicht angesprochen und der andere logged sich nur ein um sein neues bike zu posten. wirklich lächerlich das ganze, genauso wie die überflüssigen kommentare von den anderen.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (4. Oktober 2008)

*muuuhaaahaa*


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. Oktober 2008)

Seltsames PhÃ¤nomen, es scheint fast, als hÃ¤tten alle nur darauf gewartet mal auÃnahmsweise "verbal" die Kuhe fliegen zu lassen.

Muss auch mal sein, das muss nicht diskutiert werden.
So lange es nur bei diesem Thread bleibt, und in anderen Themen sachlich geantwortet wird, ist es weitgehend in Ordung-denke ich.

Wobei die verbalen Attacken gegen den Jungen auch mal aufhÃ¶ren kÃ¶nnen-auch wenn er sich besser mehr Zeit fÃ¼r das Posten genommen hÃ¤tte und Doppel-Konsonanten etc. wiederholt hÃ¤tte.


----------



## misanthropia (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich mische mich auch mal zum Thema "Toleranz" ein... denn auch die hat ihre Grenzen und die hat der Herr Yabaaaa schon längst überschritten
Zwischen Rechtschreibfehlern und Wortkotze herrscht meiner Meinung nach immernoch ein Unterschied. Vereinzelte Tippfehler oder einfach eine Oberflächlichkeit bei der Genauigkeit, die ich mir auch anzulasten habe, sind noch lange nicht dafür verantwortlich, dass man mal wirklich keinen seiner Threads auf Anhieb versteht. Auch wenn er aus Bayern kommt () dürfte er eigentlich dem wenigstens Normal-deutsch mächtig sein. 

Hinzu kommt, wie Rubenaldo schon gesagt hat, dass er für jeden Mist einen Thread öffnet, in jedem davon mindestens einmal geantwortet wurde, dass dieses Thema bereits behandelt worden ist und er mal die SUFU benutzen solle. Sowas nervt, ist aber akzeptabel, für den Anfang. Beim zweiten mal auch noch aber irgendwann genügt es.

Zu Beginn dieses Threads wurde im nahegelegt etwas mehr auf die Ausdrucksweise zu achten, wurde sogar geholfen seine Unwissenheit durch eine gute Skizze zu Bezeichnungen am Laufrad (vorsicht: Fachbegriff) zu vermindern. Man hat wirklich versucht ihm anfangs konstruktiv zu helfen, zumindest habe ich das so empfunden. 
Nachdem keine Besserung eingetroffen ist, im Gegenteil, er dann sogar mit seinen privaten Fachbegriffen angefangen hat, ist dann allgemein der Kragen geplatzt. Ich habe dafür volles Verständnis und finde das auch voll okay. Vielleicht lernt er ja dadurch mal, dass seine Masche nur bedingt angesagt ist. Wer Hilfe sucht, sollte sich auch helfen lassen


----------



## Motti (5. Oktober 2008)

Gutes Schlußwort.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (5. Oktober 2008)

Robma schrieb:


> Ich denke, hier sollte endlich ein Moderator einschreiten und das Thema schließen.
> 
> Sollte Yaabaa eine Strafe für seine Beleidigung bekommen, dann bitte ich hier gleich noch mehr Leute zu verwarnen.
> 
> Yaabaa, dein Kommentar hat hier nichts verloren und sowas muss bestraft werden.



Typisch. Alles gleich zensieren und schließen 
Manche nehmen das intrabwebz zu ernst.


----------



## m(A)ui (5. Oktober 2008)

ahlberg schrieb:


> &
> 
> -deutsch lernen


und

-lerne deutsch

heisst das. (wer im glashaus sitzt...  )


----------



## jakob.s (5. Oktober 2008)

da hat dir wohl jemand nix tolles verkauft
hab aber auch nen 8er


----------



## AcaPulco (5. Oktober 2008)

Ja, 8er sind schon wirklich schwerwiegend. Ich würds verkaufen, hat ja kein Sinn mit nem 8er. Kannst gleich ohne bremsen fahren, kommt ja aufs gleiche raus. Oder ohne Rahmen, dem kommts noch näher. Ne, so geht das nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (5. Oktober 2008)

Dann klappts auch mit den Achtern!!


----------



## Eisbein (5. Oktober 2008)

nils ist das das werkzeug welches mir ermöglicht den hinterreifen vom mantel abzumachen?

Kenn das komische teil nicht


----------



## ahlberg (5. Oktober 2008)

m(A)ui schrieb:


> und
> 
> -lerne deutsch
> 
> heisst das. (wer im glashaus sitzt...  )



das ist doch wohl völlig belanglos, solangs ankommt.

/e

Das ist völlig belanglos, solange es ankommt.

nicht das sich hier noch jemand unterfordert fühlt


----------

